
LoRa+WiFi ClusterDuck Protocol by Project OWL for Disaster Relief - westurner
https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-foundation-open-sources-disaster-relief-iot-firmware-project-owl/
======
westurner
> _Project OWL (Organization, Whereabouts, and Logistics) creates a mesh
> network of Internet of Things (IoT) devices called DuckLinks. These Wi-Fi-
> enabled devices can be deployed or activated in disaster areas to quickly
> re-establish connectivity and improve communication between first responders
> and civilians in need._

> _In OWL, a central portal connects to solar- and battery-powered, water-
> resistant DuckLinks. These create a Local Area Network (LAN). In turn, these
> power up a Wi-Fi captive portal using low-frequency Long-range Radio (LoRa)
> for Internet connectivity. LoRA has a greater range, about 10km, than
> cellular networks._

...

> _You don 't actually need a DuckLink device. The open-source OWL firmware
> can quickly turn a cheap wireless device into a DuckLink using the -- I
> swear I'm not making this up -- ClusterDuck Protocol. This is a mesh network
> node, which can hook up to any other near-by Ducks._

> _OWL is more than just hardware and firmware. It 's also a cloud-based
> analytic program. The OWL Data Management Software can be used to facilitate
> organization, whereabouts, and logistics for disaster response._

Homepage: [http://clusterduckprotocol.org/](http://clusterduckprotocol.org/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Code-and-Response/ClusterDuck-
Protocol](https://github.com/Code-and-Response/ClusterDuck-Protocol)

The Linux Foundation > Code and Response
[https://www.linuxfoundation.org/projects/code-and-
response/](https://www.linuxfoundation.org/projects/code-and-response/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/code-and-response](https://github.com/code-and-
response)

------
westurner
An opkg (for e.g. OpenWRT) with this mesh software would make it possible to
use WiFi/LTE routers with a LoRa transmitter/receiver connected over e.g. USB
or Mini-PCIe.

... cc'ing from
[https://twitter.com/westurner/status/1238859774567026688](https://twitter.com/westurner/status/1238859774567026688)
:

OpenWRT is a Make-based embedded Linux distro w/ LuCI (Lua + JSON + UCI) web
interface).

#OpenWRT runs on RaspberryPis, ARM, x86, ARM, MIPS; there's a Docker image.
OpenWRT Supported Devices:
[https://openwrt.org/supported_devices](https://openwrt.org/supported_devices)

OpenWRT uses opkg packages: [https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-user/additional-
software/opkg](https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-user/additional-software/opkg)

I searched for "Lora" in OpenWRT/packages: lora-gateway-hal opkg package:
[https://github.com/openwrt/packages/blob/master/net/lora-
gat...](https://github.com/openwrt/packages/blob/master/net/lora-gateway-
hal/Makefile)

lora-packet-forwarder opkg package (w/ UCI integration):
[https://github.com/openwrt/packages/pull/8320](https://github.com/openwrt/packages/pull/8320)

[https://github.com/xueliu/lora-feed](https://github.com/xueliu/lora-feed) :

> _Semtech packages and ChirpStack [(LoRaserver)] Network Server stack for
> OpenWRT_

> _> [In addition to providing node2node/2net connectivity, #batman-adv can
> bridge VLANs over a mesh (or link), such as for “trusted” client, guest,
> IoT, and mgmt networks. It provides an easy-to-configure alternative to
> other approaches to “backhaul”, […]] [https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-
> user/network/wifi/mesh/batman](https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-
> user/network/wifi/mesh/batman) _

> _I have a few different [quad-core, MIMO] ARM devices without 4G. TIL that
> the @GLiNetWifi devices ship with OpenWRT firmware (and a mobile config app)
> and some have 1-2 (Mini-PCIe) 4G w / SIM slots. Also, @turris_cz has OpenWRT
> w/ LXC in the kernel build.
> [https://t.co/Rz0Uu5uHJQ](https://t.co/Rz0Uu5uHJQ) _

